
Etsy buys Blackbird Technologies to bring AI to its search - d136o
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/19/etsy-buys-blackbird-ai-to-bring-more-machine-learning-into-its-search-platform/?ncid=rss
======
pbarlik
I hope those acquisitions are more visible in the product than Pinterest
startups shopping spree.

